# Drowning in Livingston?



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yesterday there were several Game Wardens, Constables, and ambulance at the Port Adventure boat ramp. They were looking for someone who may have disappeared. Anyone know the details, or if they found the person?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for a good out come.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> Prayers sent for a good out come.


X2!


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

bubbas kenner said:


> Prayers sent for a good out come.


X3


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.ktre.com/Global/story.asp?S=14327188


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a tragedy. Prayers for his family.
I lost count years ago at 32 victims of Lake Livingston. It is big, open and a young ocean when the wind gets above 15 mph sustained.

Only one correction to the story. There is no 100 feet deep water in Livingston.
I fish that bridge area almost daily, the deepest is 46 feet in the channel.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats sad sorry to hear that, I feel for the family and friends.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hate to hear that LL can be such a dangerous body of water, "prayers to his family"


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

The story reads, that a man was watching him from the bridge checking his trotlines, then he disappeared out of the boat. It's a good chance he might be hung up on that trot line. It would be obvious to check it first, but you never know???


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers go out to all of the family and friends. Report said boat seen running in circles. Something we should all adhere to when running on the lake espicially alone is wear that pfd and kill switch just for that reason. He may have fell out and the boat could have came back over him. Hate to hear this.


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

So sad to hear this.. I put in at Port Adventure also and fish along the flats and river. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

I was looking for more information about this.Was this poor man found and returned to his family?.............BRF


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

that was one thing that always scared me about running trot lines is getting tangled up while baiting the line. I think now if I bait a line....i ll make sure I ve got a knife in a pocket or somewhere handy that I can get it out and use it if need be.
very sad.....my best wishes to his family


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sad for the family, but he was doing what he loved.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

bueyescowboy said:


> that was one thing that always scared me about running trot lines is getting tangled up while baiting the line. I think now if I bait a line....i ll make sure I ve got a knife in a pocket or somewhere handy that I can get it out and use it if need be.
> very sad.....my best wishes to his family


X2 Ken, having a knife on you that you can get out and cut the line with is a must have.
I still have not heard anything about the search team's efforts at locating him.
Thoughts and prayers sent to the family.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Gator gar said:


> The story reads, that a man was watching him from the bridge checking his trotlines, then he disappeared out of the boat. It's a good chance he might be hung up on that trot line. It would be obvious to check it first, but you never know???


My first thought too!

Very sad!


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

as of this morning the search team is still at the boat ramp. Don't know how long they will search or how big the search area is. Yesterday heard helicopter over the water.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.ktre.com/Global/story.asp?S=14341637

Still no luck


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

May God show these searchers where Mr Verrett is and that he be returned to has loved ones.Prayers for his family.................BRF


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers for the family.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> that was one thing that always scared me about running trot lines is getting tangled up while baiting the line. I think now if I bait a line....i ll make sure I ve got a knife in a pocket or somewhere handy that I can get it out and use it if need be.
> very sad.....my best wishes to his family


When I run trot lines I have a knife that hangs around my neck, just in case.
Prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

See the latest report (yesterday). Now using search dogs and private planes.
Article and video
http://www.ktre.com/Global/story.asp?S=14335339


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

x2 on the knife, but who knows what happened. Very unfortunate.

I wish I would have known about this sooner.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

That's a sad story. Prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for the loss God Bless


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

The encampment continues at Port Adventure on FM356. Still no luck in finding this man. Prayers to the family waiting and for those looking.


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

TRINITY COUNTY, TX - 
(KTRE) - On the sixth day of searching, officials found the body of a Louisiana man who drowned in Lake Livingston.
Constable Woody Wallace confirmed in a text message Thursday morning that they found the body of Clarence Verrett, 66.
Verrett had been checking trot lines at the lake on Friday when he fell in the water.
Wallace said a man with lakeside property in San Jacinto County found the body floating near his property and called San Jacinto authorities. Deputies with the Precinct 1 constable's office in Trinity County went to the location and assisted the San Jacinto County deputies in retrieving and identifying the body.
Wallace said finding the body brings mixed emotions.
"It's pretty tough," he said. "The family is understandably frustrated because they want closure. But they're grateful this is over with and appreciate everyone's support."


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

A tragic accident, but I'm glad they found the body so closure can come to the family.
Not to be a cold hearted SOB, but I would of had a hard time fishing Livingston until the body was found......I would of freaked if I pulled up a body part on a jiggin spoon. Back in the early 90's there was a banker that was kidnapped and murdered up in Oklahoma on Grand Lake. A fisherman found the body under the Elk River bridge....tied to a chair that was weighted with concrete blocks. I think I can handle bout anything, but I know that would un-nerve me.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

akw96 said:


> TRINITY COUNTY, TX -
> (KTRE) - On the sixth day of searching, officials found the body of a Louisiana man who drowned in Lake Livingston.
> Constable Woody Wallace confirmed in a text message Thursday morning that they found the body of Clarence Verrett, 66.
> Verrett had been checking trot lines at the lake on Friday when he fell in the water.
> ...


Terrible tragedy. I know the families are heartbroken but maybe they can get some closure. Prayers sent for friends and family.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Condolences to the family. I am glad their loved one was found. I am sure their grief is made easier because of it.

We should all, take a minute to think about our personal safety practices while on the water. This could happen to any of us who frequently or even occasionally fish alone. Any lake! Any time!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those inflatable life vests with a CO2 cartridge sound better all of the time.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

great minds run up the same river Loy. I was thinking the same thing. We should all make the best of learning from this tragic event as we say a prayer for the family.
GoneFish'n:fish:
Charlie


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Those inflatable life vests with a CO2 cartridge sound better all of the time.


Loy, I have been wearing one for years. They are expensive but worth it.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I got one a couple of years ago after the drowning on one of the Dallas lakes that got discussed on this board. Frankly, part of my decision to buy my Hurricane deck boat was safety. The large flat deck and and fences are, I think, safer for an old dude who is not as steady on his feet as he once was. I was stumbling all over the fishing clutter in my bass boat. A couple of close calls made me think about what I was doing. OK, so I fish from an aircarft carrier but I am sure I am safer.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

God,bless his family.I hope they take some comfort in him dying while he was doing something he loved!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Very sad. My wife didn't like me going out fishing by myself, she made me promise to wear a life jacket all the time on the trip. I fought it at first and reversed my thoughts thinking about her going out by herself. I made it easy for me and bought an automatic inflatable vest, you know they're there but way better than even a ski vest. I don't wade fish hardly anymore so the idea is if I get wet it's not on purpose.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I been running on borrowed time anyway, so I should take care get me one. About $95.00 at Academy?


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Yes sir probably not a bad idea*


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> I been running on borrowed time anyway, so I should take care get me one. About $95.00 at Academy?


 Check Cabela's, I got their premium vest for $79 delivered. It's more heavy duty than the others and seems like they would wear longer.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...jackets/_/N-1100590/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104399280


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry, should of PMed that last one.


----------

